# A few pompano still around.



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

I caught another large pompano on Navarre beach this afternoon. This is the largest one I've caught this year at 18". The wind out of the west was pretty strong, and my lines were all over the surf. I gave up on one carolina rig with a 2oz egg sinker, and cut bonita...it was back on the beach every two minutes. No dice. Manged to keep two lines out far enough as the wind subsided a bit around 4:30. Caught one bluefish before this nice fish jumped on. More fresh redfish bait. The guy fishing about 30 yards down was pulling in a nice red as I was setting up. I went down and measured it for him; a perfect 27" slot red. Hard to beat that. I still keep finding the occasional pompano, but never in numbers. It's usually one, maybe two. At least the surf picked up, it's been so flat lately.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice pompano ! Thanks for the report.


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice catch. haven't gotten one this fall.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

nice one!The water looked real fishy over here this morning too (johnson beach). No bites though


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Great job on the pomp. I was at work yesterday looking at the webcam thinking to myself that the surf looks perfect to be out pomp fishing. Im off tomorrow gonna take a day down on Pcola Beach


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

coastie83 said:


> Great job on the pomp. I was at work yesterday looking at the webcam thinking to myself that the surf looks perfect to be out pomp fishing. Im off tomorrow gonna take a day down on Pcola Beach


I checked the beach cam about 6 am, and the water was flat again. Hopefully it will pick up late afternoon.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

That's a six pack of pomp tacos if I ever saw one! Great catch. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Persistance pays! Good job Pilar! Thanks for the report.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Pompano Joe said:


> Persistance pays! Good job Pilar! Thanks for the report.


Thank you, Joe. I wanted to get back out there this morning, but I didn't like the way the surf looked. I need to fill my freezer!


----------



## wizardfishin (May 7, 2014)

good work. how close to shore are you catching them this time of year?


----------



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

Thinkin of heading out Saturday morning


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

I do as well, as long as it isn't pouring outside.


----------



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

If you see a tall chubby guy with a big beard, say hello. My name is andy. Haha


----------



## rydabyk (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow glad to see that they are still around, I wish I wasn't working this weekend gonna have to wait until Monday!


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

I was looking forward to getting out in the morning but it looks like rain again..


----------

